

ShowHN: Sharing markdown made easy - stevekemp
http://markdownshare.com/

======
bowerbird
looks like it could be useful down the line. thanks!

-bowerbird

~~~
stevekemp
Cheers.

The biggest issue at the moment is the horrifically ugly look&feel, but I'll
aim to improve things soon.

